# Homebrewing: Another slope! Looking for experienced brewer input



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

So I received a Mr. Beer kit for Xmas from a drinking buddy of mine. We've been talking about homebrewing for a few years now, and this year he decided we would start with the most basic kit you could find. I have the Mr. Beer fermenting right now, but from reviews I've found, it is mediocre at best. I would like to upgrade already!

After doing about 8 hours of research on the internet yesterday, I have found that homebrewing can be as expensive (or inexpensive) as you want to make it. I found very good starter kits from $70-$100, which I am more than willing to pay. I also understand all of the other investing I will have to initially have to make: stainless steel brew kettle, strainer, bottles, caps, cleaning chemicals, auto siphon, bottle cleaning stands (not super necessary), and of course recipe ingredients.

What I am looking for, is comments from experience homebrewers about whether the equipment packages that I have found are adequate or not. I am probably only looking to make 1-2 batches a month (realistically, it will probably be one batch about 1-1.5 months). I am not looking to purchase glass carboys as of yet, would like to save a few bucks and not risk breaking them.

This is what I have found:
Perfect Brewing Deluxe Hardware Kit
Beer Making Starter Plus Kit
Glass Starter Kit

Also, I've always just drank a lot of company brew (Michelob, Budweiser, Miller, etc.) I've never really been into microbrews, until more recently. What are some good recipes to pick up and try? Been interested in trying a few stouts and ales.

Thanks in advance for input!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

IMO, Secondary fermentation is best done in a glass carboy, you want to rack the beer of the lees once primary is complete and I prefer being able to see the beer as it finishes so as to better judge clarity.

I did my first All Grain brew on the kitchen stove with a 40 quart stock pot (cheap one like $15.00), a grain bag, 1 - 6 gallon bucket & glass carboy and a racking cane with some tubing.

To start out, you really don’t need to spend that much money.

Dmntd


----------



## Hud (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't drink anymore, but made my own beer for years - good to great to stupendous. I do definately recommend glass carboys, save a few pennies somewhere else. Anyways the best place to start without question is with the books by Charlie Papazian, any questions he doesn't cover I would be glad to answer. But he pretty much covers it all. Cheers! :al


----------



## Hud (Dec 10, 2006)

the new complete joy of homebrewing, or something like that is the book title, can be had at amazon.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am by no means an experienced home brewer but this seems to be one of the better values I found for extract brewing after a good bit of shopping a couple months ago. Midwestsupplies.com appears to be a pretty solid company, my first order from them should be arriving later this week.


----------



## Hud (Dec 10, 2006)

again, I haven't brewed in awhile but used to get great deals from an internet site called morebeer.com, also beer3 or beer, beer, and more beer


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

These are my favorite brewing links;

How to Brew

Recipator

Got Mead ~ Beer forum

Dmntd


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I would start with an extract kit for something like an India Pale Ale. It is usually pretty easy to do an will produce good results.

I would go with the Carboys for primary and secondary fermentation. But using pales will be fine too if you want to spread out the purchases over time.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hud said:


> I don't drink anymore, but made my own beer for years - good to great to stupendous. I do definately recommend glass carboys, save a few pennies somewhere else. Anyways the best place to start without question is with the books by Charlie Papazian, any questions he doesn't cover I would be glad to answer. But he pretty much covers it all. Cheers! :al


Ordered that book yesterday! I've heard its the "Bible" of homebrewing!

Anyway...I will probably end up with a glass carboy. After looking around at prices, it really is about the same price if I buy a glass carboy in the kit.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

All good advice here, getting the carboy for secondary fermentation is a good idea. I do all my boils with a turkey fryer, works great and I can do a full wort boil so I get better flavor out of my hops. Midwest supplies is the way to go if you are going to get an extract kit, their stuff is top quality. Also, for best results use liquid yeasts from wyeast or white labs instead of the dry stuff. Good luck it's a lot of fun.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Liz got me a brewing kit for Christmas....It's one of those Mr. Beer type of things, comes with ingredients and caps and such......I'm gunna brew it up than prolly switch to not using their ingredients ....just using the barrel...though the sanatising powder seems really important...may need to find an alternative for it.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

you can buy just the sanitizer from their website. There are also lots of sanitizing products from other companies.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

The best thing you can do if you are starting out is look for a local homebrew shop (LHBO). The staff are generally very knowledgeable and will help you decide what level to start at. Also, many LHBOs have an associated homebrew club. If you find out about a homebrew club and are getting started or interested in brewing, I would highly recommend joining. Homebrewers are almost always friendly, generous people, and you'll get a chance to ask questions and taste some really good homebrew, as well as experience the quality and variety out there. If you aren't fortunate enough to have local resources, head over to the homebrewing forums here: 
http://www.beeradvocate.com
There are many experienced brewers on that forum who are always happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

try talking to Stacey (warhorse) He has been home brewing for awhile and I think he knows his stuff pretty well


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not a brewer myself but I have several brewer buddies and all of them believe that the biggest headache in brewing is the bottling. Two out of three of them keg the beer in cornelius kegs. Those two drink the beer at a rate simular to what you are talking like. Batch a month or so. The other drinks the beer at a much slower rate so he bottles his.

:2


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I used to homebrew and it was alot of fun. I mostly used pails and everything always worked out fine. The hardest part about homebrewing is finding good recipes. I had alot of good beer but nothing that knocked my socks off. I never got into all grain just the concentrated cans so that might have been my problem. Some guys really make some great brews so as was stated above you should definately find a club or homebrew shop. Good luck. Oh yeah I used to brew in the house and I loved the smell but my wife bitched about it for a week straight after I brewed so try to use the turkey fryer.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

My first homebrew was with a Mr. Beer kit, BTW. My advice would be for you to PM Seangar and see if he has any advice. He is not the only expert on home brewing on CS, but he has probably forgotten more about that kind of thing than I know.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

This thread has made me want to get back into brewing. It's been a while. I always had good luck with stouts. A lot of "just toss it in". 

I'd start with extract brewing to get your feet wet. Buy the least expensive bucket kit you can to see if you like it. There's no sense in selling the farm to brew beer if you find out a month down the road you don't find it appealing. 

You can always pick up odds and ends later. The mentioned brewers guide is the bible and will teach a lot about brewing. I hope you enoy.

D


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

So I tasted the fruits of my labor last night for the first time. Both my fiance and I sat down to a mug of my beer....and the concencus is:

Not bad, but could be better. I am betting it was not "great" because it was just the ingredients that came with the kit. I have heard everyone who has bought the kit that the beer that comes with it is mediocre at best. I was happy though. It tasted like beer, it fizzed like beer. I now know that I am capable of making beer.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> It tasted like beer, it fizzed like beer. I now know that I am capable of making beer.


Good for you! :ss


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

If you're just now getting into microbrews you should give some of the Rogue microbrews a try. I really like the Rogue Dead Guy Ale. Also, Samual Smith's Nut Brown and Oatmeal Stout (very thick and rich) are great as well.


----------

